# Wiring diagram for 2012 Cruze



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Alldata would be your likely source. I'm not sure what you're planning, but the dome lights are controlled by the BCM. All inputs go to the BCM and the BCM itself runs the light - no amp/relay/whatever. Which probably means you need to be careful about the load you put on the dome light circuit.


----------



## chrisvan62 (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for that, didn't think of Alldata. And I just plan on splicing in a couple of LEDs, it should only be a small load.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The dome light is connected to the headliner harness, which includes everything inside the roof. The headliner harness runs down the passenger side A-pillar and connects to the body harness. The plug for the middle dome lamp is number E37M. There are differences in the connector pinouts for this plug for different model years. You could check alldata. 

I did some searching and I found some info, but I am not positive it is accurate. From what I found for the 2012, the pin out for the middle dome light is (not positive this is correct, check everything before proceeding)
1- not used
2- Interior Lamp Control (GY)
3- not used
4- Interior Lamp Defeat Switch Signal (GY/D-GN)
5- Inadvertent Load 1 Supply Voltage (D-GN/BN)
6- Ground (BK)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Helms shop manual is a waste of good money, circuits are scattered all over 3-4000 thousand of pages with constant repeated safety information, takes over a day to find anything, and the index really sucks. I see they want 375 bucks for the 2016 manuals. alldata.com is far cheaper and has a good search engine.

But seeing the circuits is not enough, have to find the pinout section, BCM has five such connectors. Good question as to whether they are using a relay or a power MOSFET transistor, my bet is on the latter, as when you close the door, and wait an hour, those dome lights do not switch off, but dim.

As a former engineer, won't let us spend two cents extra for a higher current capacity transistor, so even an extra load can burn it out. Cut right down to the bare bones. Some have current limiting protection, others will blow before the fuse does, you won't find this in any manual. And with surface mount technology, really need special equipment to replace even a transistor, but if the gate goes, can blow out the microcontroller.

Are you sure you want to play with this?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Replace interior dome lights with LED. Install extra LEDs with the current savings.


----------



## chrisvan62 (Oct 17, 2016)

They have been replaced with LEDs, wanted to go a little further though. Kind of sucks that you can't find a manual anywhere easy though.... I kinda figured it would've been a MOSFET to begin with but having someone else tell me that makes me more confident on my assumption. I don't suppose using a fuse tap would be viable either? I've got a few of them left over from a side job, but I just think they'd have constant power on, seeing as the controller would(or should) be after the fuse box. I might do some (non destructive) poking around on my next day off just to see.


----------

